# Morels, mixed bag



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Today found all them. Blacks, greys ,yellows ,half frees. Great to be in the woods. From the weather forcast it looks great. Might have back to back years. Walk the woods & good luck.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice haul!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome! Those look amazing


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome haul man! I'll be hitting a honey hole on the May the 3rd in Richland County then if all goes as planned hitting a large stand up woods up there I've never even stepped foot in before... so I don't really know what to expect. Thinking positive


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

awesome batch of shrooms there! cant wait to get out and look!


----------

